# Stupid question: how many beekeepers are scared of bees?



## rob6118 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yea, I'm scared of bees. Bees, spiders, snakes, basically stuff with venom. They make me do girly little dances where I run, fling my hands, and squeal. Yes I'm a grown man.

But I'm also scared of heights and like to rock climb. I'm a big believer in conquering your fears. I like my first experiences of keeping bees, I liked the additional comfort that the veil and gloves gives me, the focus and attention to detail that comes from holding 1k stinging insects on a frame between your hands, even though my wife laughs at my reaction if just 1-2 of the girls decide to bump me.

I guess it can't be a phobia level of fear if I can be a beekeeper, but I was curious if anyone else shared that dynamic of fascination and fear of the very things they willingly keep and care for.


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

What does Nabber86's thread do for you???
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?302319-Bee-dancer

Experience will calm you down, work slow, and focus. That is what helped me get more comfortable. But then, I never did run and scream in fear of them, just got a bit nervous when they got under my clothing. juzzer


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

My brother stepped on a wasp nest when we were fishing in Canada a few years ago. I was waiting in the boat and he came running back and was pretty obviously frightened. We wear veils when we work our bees, but otherwise I wear shorts and tshirts. I always remain calm around them, even if I'm stung (and I have pretty bad reactions to the stings (bad local swelling). My brother is a loose cannon starts swatting when he hears buzzing and gets antsy. He claims it is that run in with the wasps (he wasn't even stung). I think he's just a bit scared of them truthfully. He acts the same way when he sees garder snakes, so...


----------



## happyflorencebees (May 1, 2014)

I got stung about 20 times this spring while trying to requeen an aggressive hive. It was my first major sting event and freaked me out a bit. For weeks, whenever a bee buzzed me out in the yard, I would duck and run for the house and I would get quite anxious - short of breath and increased heart rate - when I had to open a hive. I finally had to give myself a lecture about beekeepers not being afraid of bees, stings not really hurting that much anyway, and to get over it already. The next time I got buzzed, I made myself stand there and be inspected. I still don't like being thumped or stung, but at least I'm not afraid of it.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't like having my pants stapled to my butt, or taking a nasty sting to the forehead. But not scared of them.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am quite brave with my bee suit on...not so much in tank top,shorts and a guard bee buzzing in my hair


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

work the girls ( bees ) ANY WAY your comfortable ,,, wear a suit ,, gloves ,, vail ,,any thing that makes YOU comfortable ,and DO NOT worry what any one thinks and wears .. tis is the only way you will enjoy bees ,, if your not comfortable you will not enjoy them ,, after you work them a few times you may feel comfortable not wearing some of the things ,, then try it with out wearing one or more of the things , if you still feel uncomfortable ,, put it back on ,, if your comfortable not wearing it ,, fine ,,, but wear what YOU need to be comfortable ,,, yes I do say ''''' comfortable ''' a lot ,, because thats the only way you are going to ENJOY BEES ...
my self I have 3 full suits ( paid very , very little for them ,, around 60 for all three to gether)) but in 7 years only put one on 2 times..... but thats me ,,, wear what you need to , to enjoy bees ,,


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I started doing some apitherapy and half the time don't bother icing so needless to say I am no longer afraid of stings, but when I'm working the bees a.d a bee is buzzing my bare skin or crawling on me it gives me the heebie jeebies and ill shake them off violently. Lol. It's ok go ahead and laugh I know its weird


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I love working the bees, but I do have one hive that I am going to requeen. That hive attacks my veil with a hundred or more bees. All you can hear is that angry buzz and bee are crawling all over you. Yes, I live in West Texas and we have the AH bees. I don't know if this is one of their hives, but it could be. This hive takes the fun from beekeeping, and to some extent I am afraid of them. Before working this hive I double down of checking my bee suit, gloves and the bottom of my pant's. If these gals were to find a hole in your armor it would mean many, many stings. They will requeened shortly.


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been a rock climber for a decade but I gave up since 2008. It's been a nice experience and I sometimes long for it. I'm left with ski touring and hiking for now. I can say that rock climbing makes you adrenaline addictive. I had little fear of bees when I started. If one man can do it, another can do 

Greetings,
Cristian


----------



## madasafish (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to be scared of bees and wasps. Overcame it enough to start keeping bees in 2010.

I no longer am afraid of any insects..(incl hornets).


----------



## Snowhitsky (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not afraid of them, I'm just very aware of how aggressive my bees are so I suit up. Even then they still get me through the suit and shirt in hot weather due to wet fabric stretching. With a T-shirt and a shirt + the suit I'm stingproof and slowly developing resistance to heat exhaustion...


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Just came through my first major sting event, 22 stings exactly one week ago. Now I have a good healthy fear. I figure I'll settle down again after a few good experiences again with the bees.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Afraid? no...not really.
Respectful?.....Oh yeah!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Fear is healthy. Panic is not. Back when I was doing construction, I had just finished building a 60 ft scaffold and someone on the ground said "aren't you afraid" and I said "of course, that's why I'm still alive"...


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't like being stung, but I am not scared of it. The weird thing is that every once in a while (rarely) the buzzing sound gets to me and the hair on the back of my neck stands up. It's not really scary, it's just creepy. Not sure why it happens.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I think you get accustomed to the slight fear that I think we all have hardwired into us. I remember helping out a beekeeper once while he re-queened a hive. He was having trouble getting finding the old queen and I was holding the new, caged queen in my hands without gloves. I was focused on helping him locate the old queen and I didn't notice that my right hand (the one holding the queen) was covered with bees. He finally noticed and said something and we both got a kick out of it. If that had happened a few years ago, I think I would have noticed it right away.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Fear versus phobia: I adore bees, but have been stung often enough to have a respect based on a sensible amount of fear. I have a phobia of roaches, even though they're relatively harmless, I don't scream like a girl and run away from roaches any more, but the underlying feeling is still there.

I also like spiders and snakes. I'm "comfortable" around pit vipers ... I've hooked rattlesnakes and copperheads, capturing them without harm in order to get them away from the house. But I don't pick them up with my hands. I'm acutely aware of their danger, though you're unlikely to be bitten by the snake you know is there. It is the one you don't know about that will get you. I can identify non-venomous North American species and will handle them.

I've been known to let spiders and bees crawl on my bare skin.


----------



## Just Krispy (Aug 1, 2013)

happyflorencebees said:


> I got stung about 20 times this spring while trying to requeen an aggressive hive. It was my first major sting event and freaked me out a bit. For weeks, whenever a bee buzzed me out in the yard, I would duck and run for the house and I would get quite anxious - short of breath and increased heart rate - when I had to open a hive. I finally had to give myself a lecture about beekeepers not being afraid of bees, stings not really hurting that much anyway, and to get over it already. The next time I got buzzed, I made myself stand there and be inspected. I still don't like being thumped or stung, but at least I'm not afraid of it.


I had the same thing with 2 aggressive hives. It was a little scary pulling up deep frames for the first time. I just got used to it and told myself in 21 days it would start to get better!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I've been known to let spiders and bees crawl on my bare skin. 

I used to. One day a little spider was crawling across my skin when it stopped suddenly and bit me. I killed it. I quit doing that... I don't know what it was thinking... I fished a drowning bee out of the water with my finger one day (I've done it hundreds of times) and it stung me... I didn't do that again either...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

People fear the things they don't know about or understand. It's not really the bees that you are afraid of, it's the unknown.


----------



## Jackam (Jun 3, 2013)

Beeophyte said:


> Just came through my first major sting event, 22 stings exactly one week ago.


There HAS to be a good story of this......


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> People fear the things they don't know about or understand. It's not really the bees that you are afraid of, it's the unknown.


A friend of mine who survived the Lebanese civil war would like to have a talk with you.

Most Americans are spoiled. There are things in this world that you can know about intimately and understand thoroughly, and still be quite rationally afraid of them.


----------



## cryptobrian (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't squeal and jump around, but I have to admit that when a bee gets to my hair, it unnerves me. And I don't have a bad reaction to bee stings. I've been stung dozens and dozens of times, on my hands, arms, legs, etc. and while it isn't comfortable and I try to avoid it, it isn't that bad ... yet, something about them getting stuck in my hair and hearing the buzzing amplified through my skull just sets me off.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>It's not really the bees that you are afraid of, it's the unknown. 

I've gotten 20 or 30 stings in a matter of seconds... I don't think it unknown...


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I am afraid of bees. They never sting me when I'm working the hive, but sometimes they get even with me when they see me in the yard. I always wear my suit of armor to work them.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I got popped in the nose this spring, so I now wear my veil 95% of the time. The problem is that I am now more worried about getting stung than I should be. I do not find getting stung to be all that bad, have been stung 8 times this year, but the worry about it sucks! Makes no sense to me! LOL


----------



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

This year I've just gone with a veil and ditched my gloves and jacket. Too hot. I've enjoyed working the bees much more. But, when bees start lining up on the top of the frame like jets on an aircraft carrier and take off for my hands, I do the little girl dance with jazz fingers and run like away as fast as a 270 pound man can.


----------



## rob6118 (Jul 26, 2014)

Haha I really enjoyed the replies, which I guess was the point. Always helps when you know people feel the same as you do. Its for sure not a phobia, and now that I've been stung twice its not even a fear of that as its really not that bad beyond the initial prick. It's just a primoridal instictive fear of something.....its more the sound of that bee buzzing right next to your ear than anything else. With that said I went and said hello to the weak hive I have in my garden tonight in nothing but a pair of shorts and manipulated the entrance. I'm really really amazed at how gentle they can be.............suppose it will just be a matter of time to allow the rational experiences outweigh the irrational instinct.

@JMoore Rofl jazz hands and running away as fast as you can. That captures it perfectly. What a crazy idea to start beekeeping but I'm very glad I did.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Ahh, the "angry" buzz. I still have a momentary desire to swat at the buzz, but I guess it is intellect that overrides it.

Loudest and deepest, fastest-moving, and very likely to come up close and hover: the hummingbirds. Don't swat the hummers.

The carpenter bees getting in my face now encourage me to play: I grab my badminton racquet and play to the death.

Horseflies: buzzing is OK, but when the buzzing stops is when the biting is likely to start.

Distinguishing honeybee buzz from bumblebee buzz: a cue to looking at the source to see if there is a good photo-op in the making.

The buzz of a rattlesnake (or, for that matter, the many other snakes that buzz their tails and sound like a rattler in the leaves). Does get the blood pumping if you hear them before you see them.

Hornets: the ones that hover and buzz rarely do any harm. The ones screaming in from a distance ....

The buzz of the oven timer from the kitchen is a welcome sound. Dinnertime!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Having bees and horses leaves you in a dilemma. You have to analyze every buzz as it could be a bee, a deer fly, a horse fly etc. and what you do for the bees is dramatically different than what you do for a horse fly...


----------



## SpringGreen (Jun 26, 2014)

That sound of them buzzing the back of my head gets to me too. When I had a fencing style hood, the sound unnerved me...it was like they could get too close to me. Switching to a round style veil has helped with that....keeps them farther from my head.


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

I can relate to this thread a little. I've always had an irrational fear of spiders so about 12 years ago I bought a tarantula thinking that the care of it might eventually desensitize me to that fear. As it turned out it gave me some immediate relief, realizing that spiders have no interest in attacking humans unless you are silly enough to irritate them and even then its generally a perforated hand and not much more. The experience of keeping them (up to 30 arachnids at one point) has given me a lot of respect for small creatures that are otherwise taken for granted and/or loathed.

Bees never gave me the creeps, ever. I just knew i was going to eventually be stung and that was that.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Santa Caras said:


> Afraid? no...not really.
> Respectful?.....Oh yeah!


+1


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not scared of them until I zip them in my veil with me.....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Phoebee said:


> A friend of mine who survived the Lebanese civil war would like to have a talk with you.
> 
> Most Americans are spoiled. There are things in this world that you can know about intimately and understand thoroughly, and still be quite rationally afraid of them.


I'd be glad to hear from your friend. I have a Son who survived the Iraq War and lost part of his leg in the process. I don't know everything he went through or felt, but when it came time to cutting the leg off I don't believe he was afraid, because he knew what was ahead of him.

I don't think the OPer was talking about fear brought about by knowing that death may be iminent. But probably he was afraid of bees because they sting. I don't think I have ever been afraid of that. Bees sting. I don't know how anyone could be comfortable keeping bees if one is afraid of bees.

Fear comes from ignorance. Through a thorough understanding and experience of what one fears, relief from that fear will come. I am not afraid of heights, I am afraid of falling. I know I am not sure footed, so I don't put myself in unsure positions.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cryptobrian said:


> I don't squeal and jump around, but I have to admit that when a bee gets to my hair, it unnerves me. And I don't have a bad reaction to bee stings. I've been stung dozens and dozens of times, on my hands, arms, legs, etc. and while it isn't comfortable and I try to avoid it, it isn't that bad ... yet, something about them getting stuck in my hair and hearing the buzzing amplified through my skull just sets me off.


Grab them between two fingers and squeeze hard to kill them. I do that all the time and can't remember ever getting stung in the fingers. But I'd rather get stung in the finger than on the scalp.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Grab them between two fingers and squeeze hard to kill them. I do that all the time and can't remember ever getting stung in the fingers. But I'd rather get stung in the finger than on the scalp.


I usually freak out when they are in my hair but the other day I just stood really still and it found it's way out and flew way. I think if bees didn't have stingers I would not be as interested in beekeeping. It's an adrenaline thing. I had a super aggressive hive my first year. Now I have gone to the other extreme opening hives without smoke or veil. I will probably get popped in the face soon and find a balance somewhere in the middle.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I hate anything that wants to take a stab at me. Skeeters, ticks, wasps, snakes, and bees. 

But, like all of the above, I armor up and wade right in. Skeeters come out, Thermacell goes on. Ticks get Deet. Wasps get gassed, carb cleaner, or Raid. Snakes lose their heads. Bees get the nice little white suit and blue gloves.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Stingy said:


> I can relate to this thread a little. I've always had an irrational fear of spiders so about 12 years ago I bought a tarantula thinking that the care of it might eventually desensitize me to that fear. As it turned out it gave me some immediate relief, realizing that spiders have no interest in attacking humans unless you are silly enough to irritate them and even then its generally a perforated hand and not much more. The experience of keeping them (up to 30 arachnids at one point) has given me a lot of respect for small creatures that are otherwise taken for granted and/or loathed.
> 
> Bees never gave me the creeps, ever. I just knew i was going to eventually be stung and that was that.


I've got six Ts right now. Looking to add another maybe next week. I don't like black widows at all. We are infested with them in my area. But I do like my spiders. I used to hate spiders but have grown to liking the ones I keep. The rest get the steel toe treatment.


----------



## OC_Bees (Jul 4, 2014)

Not scared of them, but have been stung in the face before its not very fun when they do that.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

Kayaked class 5 white water, surfed 12 foot pipeline , ran off a 10000 foot peak with a hang glider , 32 and 10 boxing record and have to breath deep and focus to deal with the bees! My wife said you've been stung what's the big deal ? I said it's the buzz ! Trying ear plugs soon! Lol


----------



## suzyq (Jun 30, 2014)

I've had 11 stings and 3 of them to my head. Nothing worse than hearing a bee buzzing in my hair knowing I'll most likely be stung! I'm sure if my neighbors see me I would look like a crazy woman batting at my head trying to smash the bee running for the house! Decided to smarten up and put my hair in a pony tail and put on a baseball cap! Has kept them out of my hair but then I got stung in the face. After that sting, sting #11 my husband asked me if I was going to quit beekeeping. I said NO, I just need to get smarter! lol. My bees are somewhat aggressive right now so if I go near the hive I now put on or carry one of my grandkids bee hats. Easy on, Easy off! I have to remind myself they are wild bees NOT my pets! Love them, but a little leary too.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

suzyq, there is this thing that has been around for centuries which keeps bees from stinging beekeepers on the face and head. It's called a veil. Get one.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> suzyq, there is this thing that has been around for centuries which keeps bees from stinging beekeepers on the face and head. It's called a veil. Get one.


:lpf: :lpf: :lpf: :lpf: :lpf: G..................


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

suzyq, there are veils for 5 year old grandsons too. Get him one so he will enjoy beekeeping longer.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> I just need to get smarter!

Yes. Get a veil...


----------



## suzyq (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not totally clueless  I have a veil and fully suit up when I go into the hive. My grandson also has a full bee suit when he's here with me into the hive and a bee hat as well. I would not put him in harms way. I was 30 feet away from the hive in my back yard when I got stung in the head. Am I suppose to walk around my own yard constantly wearing a veil? Not going to happen. I do carry my grandsons veil if I am going to look at the hive about 4 feet away so I can quick throw it on if I feel threatened. Didn't have to do that before. Bee stings have slowed down to a trickle. I have learned some


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

I am only scared of the back end of the bees, especially from the bees that are mad at me. I agree that they do try to get even with you as you are innocently strolling in the yard. Actually, I am quite brave in my suit of white armor.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I just spent an hour or two in close company with a nuc in a small observation hive. They'd been closed up in that trap since Wednesday at the county fair. The fair closed today and I brought them home for a break. I was sitting on a bench a few feet from them, wearing shorts and a short-sleeved shirt, watching them stagger out all crosslegged and miserable, and try to get airborne for cleansing flights.

This was kind of a bootleg operation in our city place where we don't keep bees, and I didn't want to draw attention by having my bee suit on.

I had some in my hair, some landing on me. Mostly I was part of the orientation scenery. I was most nervous when reaching in with a sports bottle of syrup to replenish a couple of trays I'd put out for them. That earned a few bumps. I won't say I was not nervous from time to time, but I was not stung and managed not to swat at them.


----------



## mpgreer (Feb 25, 2014)

i'm always amazed at my own emotional roller coaster. i love sticking my (veiled) face into those hives. but still get the panicked heebie jeebies when they start taking particular notice.

i've met some reluctant-spouse type beekeepers who supported the cause, but didn't care for the bees.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

mpgreer said:


> i'm always amazed at my own emotional roller coaster. i love sticking my (veiled) face into those hives. but still get the panicked heebie jeebies when they start taking particular notice.


I can relate to this one. I can't wait (but do) to check out a hive the next time and have no fear when everything's well and they ignore me, but when they start buzzing my face bumping the veil I have to force myself to not to start getting panicky sometimes.


----------



## sandesoils (Jul 11, 2008)

I am only humbled. Got a queen off this group that had wild bred with african drones. 
When I went into the hive to find the queen and requeen, I got covered an inch deep over every square inch of my suit, veil, gloves, and boots. I could not see out of my veil. 
Slowly, and deliberately I brushed & shook every frame onto a sheet on the ground, leading to the entrance. Put the hive back together with a queen excluder on the entrance, and walked away. Found the queen later on the screen inner cover.

I have done many things in my life on the edge, but that was right up there with cave diving.
I will never be the same, but have no fear of girls, only respect and admiration.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

I've started wearing just a cheapie jacket/veil combo (and shorts!) when feeding syrup, as I only open the hive for 60 seconds or so. 

But if I'm going to do any real work I wear my full suit with gaiters and boots. And belt and suspenders and velcro.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

suzyq
I've had 11 stings and 3 of them to my head. Nothing worse than hearing a bee buzzing in my hair knowing I'll most likely be stung!

you think that sounds bad ,, try a bee setting on your hearing aid ,, and buzzing ,, I have the aid that is inside the ear .. you think they are loud in your hair ,,


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

As stated earlier I am very respectful of them.
Late yesterday afternoon, I had popped one of the hives open to do some things. I had only lightly smoked them and had been in there a few minutes when I actually looked down at the frames sitting in the box and on both sides of every frame, lined up from one end to another, all the lil bee heads were poking up and just looking at me. that was a lil wierd and I just had to tell them out loud that I would be out of their hair in just one more minute and please be patient!! LOL (never thought I would actually be talking to my bees!)


----------



## pioneerbees (Jan 15, 2014)

Last year, my first summer with bees, I was a bit intimidated by them. All day long I boss around 1500lb cows and horses, but the bees...well, they do what they want! lol 
This year I feel so much more confident. I know what I am doing when I go in to inspect a hive, or to catch a swarm, or pull off honey. Being one of those "special" people who enjoy large local reactions to bee stings, I make efforts to not get stung. Full suit whenever I am opening up the hives. I really have good girls though, very nonaggressive, so I don't wear anything special when I am just passing by or taking a look at the entrances.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I was just watching a TV commercial for a new Rx drug. "may cause pain, swelling, itching, difficulty breathing, nervousness, sweating, and anxiousness."

"Huh", I said to my wife. "Sounds like beekeeping."


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Like Santa Caras, I never thought I would ever hear myself talking to bees, but I am guilty of it. But I rode horses a hundred years and talked to them. I even find myself talking to my cat. I guess it is not such a strange phenomena.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

to me they are my pets ,, and I will allways think of them that way ,,, any one that knows me will ask how the girls are ,,, if some one hears us talking about bees and says anything ,, they will tell them """ his pets """


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

IAmTheWaterbug said:


> I've started wearing just a cheapie jacket/veil combo (and shorts!) when feeding syrup, as I only open the hive for 60 seconds or so.
> 
> But if I'm going to do any real work I wear my full suit with gaiters and boots. And belt and suspenders and velcro.


I cut a hole in my top cover so I could just feed through there, which means 10 seconds to swap out Mason jars. So lately I've been swapping jars without any gear whatsoever.

On Friday I squished a bee putting the new jar on, and they came out in force. I got one sting on the back of my hand and a few through my sweatpants on my leg. The leg stings were nothing, because the stingers didn't stay in, but my left hand swelled up like a Mickey Mouse glove all day yesterday.

So I wore the full suit today, and I was a bit jittery the entire time, even though I knew I was completely armored.

On a related note, how many of you hear the buzzing of bees even after you've closed up the hive, taken off the suit, put all the equipment away, and have gone back into the house, 50 yards away? Sometimes I swear there's a bee still in my hair, even though I know there's not!


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Put some screen over the underside (the side that would be laying against the frames) of the hole you cut. That way the bees stay on the inside and can still get to the jar lid as it lays against the top of the screen.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

jbeshearse said:


> Put some screen over the underside (the side that would be laying against the frames) of the hole you cut. That way the bees stay on the inside and can still get to the jar lid as it lays against the top of the screen.


Wow. That is so incredibly obvious that I'm embarrassed not to have thought of it. Maybe I can blame it on my mentor for not advising it .

Thanks!


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

That depends on what I'm doing and how much armor I'm wearing. 

I'm not scared of them, but with a moderately bad reaction to bee stings I'd rather not get stung. I walk around my hives in regular clothes and the bees completely ignore me. They even bump into me and fly around me to get on their way. I don't panic when one decides to check me out or land on me. But once the hive is open, I need to be protected.

Something I have noticed is that my reaction to stings has gotten less severe over time. This has made me less apprehensive.


----------



## spreerider (Jun 23, 2013)

i used to be scared of bees until i decided to get them and now i pick them up with bare hands etc.

my dad is terrified of bees wont come near mine he stays at least 40ft away even when they are not flying.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I was scared (and occasional bad dreams) for the first 3 years. My then girlfriend (now wife) read a book and became obsessed.

Since then things have gotten quite out of hand. 

There is a thing about grouping people into two catagories....those who will willingly open a box full of stinging insects and those who wont.

There is a refreshing lack of a certain kind of fear based person at gatherings of beekeepers.


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

When we picked up our first packages this past Spring I was determined that I was not going to be afraid of our bees. So, I watched many package install videos, read about them so that I knew what the procedure was and then proceeded to install my packages without any veil or other protection---JUST LIKE IN THE VIDEOS! Bees are supposed to be relatively docile when in new packages. I was nervous to say the least, but managed to install both packages with only 1 sting on the hand. It was NOT a smart thing to do. I remember thinking in the middle of the install with bees flying all over the place that I just need to work slowly, not panic, and do what I need to do. I now wear a ventilated jacket and gloves, and smoke whenever I seriously work the bees. If I'm just filling the top hive feeders, I'll just go do it as the feeders have the screen separating me and the bees. The protection allows me to work the bees without a "back of the mind" worry factor and allows me to concentrate on the job at hand.
This has been a strange year weather wise and we never really experienced a total Summer dearth so our bees were pretty gentle the whole season. Next year, if they survive the Winter, may be totally different. Bottom line---I'm not afraid of my bees, but remain respectful and if they ever show a really nasty attitude, I'm going to back off and try again another time if possible. However, If I got "20 or 30 stings in a matter of seconds" like Michael did in one outing, I don't know if I would become fearful.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

deknow said:


> My then girlfriend (now wife) read a book and became obsessed.
> 
> Since then things have gotten quite out of hand.


Amazing what a girlfriend can make a man do.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Showed my wife how you can just reach out and move them away at the front entrance and push them gently arouund around and they dont sting......
She just gave me a look of "I aint doin that, no matter how many times you tell me." 
I actually wished my bees stung more. Been a month since my last sting and that was only a mild one on the finger. Went thru 5 hives yesterday....looked at every frame...and not one sting. Kinda disappointed!


----------

